# Well, I did wqhat 1/2 of ya all said



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A buncha ya said Bill needs to get his own realitor
Bill needs to quit using the sellers realitor
Bill always asks our advice, and then never takes any of it. He needs to get his own realitor and quit using other peoples realitor

Well, I said last Fri that I would get my own realitor. Got one Monday
She said she would call me b:grit:ack tues with any listings.
I told her not to be in a hurry that I wouldnt be up there till Fri anyway so take a few days and see whats out there.
Called her just now. She didnt even remember me. Had to go all or most way through what I was looking for.
Said she would send me a E mail that would show me the same listings it showed her.
A ice cold mules rainy day, IF I see the same things she is seeing. Whadda I need her for.????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Get a different one, my advice.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Yea, what are are you looking in?

I do a lot of work for realators. I can maybe get you a refferal


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Some realtors are on the ball, others not so much. I was looking at a piece of land in Tennessee and called the listing agent and asked if they had a copy of the plat. He said 'yes', and that he'd get it right over if he could just have my e-mail. He never sent the copy of the plat... so I called back. Again, he said he'd send it over... but again, he still didn't. Find someone that suits your personality, and don't sign anything (some ask you to sign a document saying they'll be your only realtor or something similar).


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

and did you tell her that you needed a "buyer's agent"..?
She has access to the multi-listings for the area that you want..she types in WHAT YOU TELL HER YOU'RE LOOKING FOR...something either matches or does not.

If you said you wanted a minimum of 5 acres, and a barn, then no properties without barns will be on her screen...and no properties less than 5 acres. You need her because you have been looking under all kinds of wrong information..she will only be as good as the information that you give to her...IF a property is listed in the area through a real estate company, she can see those listings..if it's for sale "by owner", then not.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Just like anything, they aint all the same.

A good one saves you money and time.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm betting that he didn't ask her to be his "buyer's agent".

It's a whole different thing, Bill.

Mon


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Get (oh no I forgot her name. just drew a blank) Ok what little brain material I have just woke up. Terri it think is the one who has been helping you on here. Hire her. She has a good understanding of what you want and she can co broke and get some commission. She has given you some good advise.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Keep interviewing agents till you find one that has a grasp of what you want.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

coolrunnin said:


> Keep interviewing agents till you find one that has a grasp of what you want.


Does anyone have a grasp at what Bill wants?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I know what Bill wants but I'm not telling


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now I didnt ask her to be a buyers agent. Never heard of the term what EXACTLY does the term imply> 
All that was mentioned to me was that I needed to quit dealing with the sellers agent, and get my own agent.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mick I dont know what youd do for me way up in Kans. BUT I can believe that a man from the great state of KANSAS could do more for me than the experiences ive had now with 6 women agents here in Okieland


Im wanting 7 acres up. I can hit the high notes hoping that they might come down, from 70 down to 50.
5 of those 7 on up MUST be plowable, and free from rock and trees
There must be a good well
The house must meet the banks hoe Key Doe Key
The 5 must be level or nearly so, as this is sandy country after all.
Only stick built house


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Does anyone have a grasp at what Bill wants?



I'm not sure Bill has a grasp of what he wants! :happy: eep:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the good thoughts towards helping.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bill would like to have a grasp of what he wants, But just cant figure out with alla the women in here , who with LOL.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Buyers agen works strictly for you, usually they can't have listings of there own.

here is a short list with reviews see if any are close to your area:

http://www.zillow.com/directory/OK/real-estate-agents-buyers-agent/


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mick I dont know what youd do for me way up in Kans. BUT I can believe that a man from the great state of KANSAS could do more for me than the experiences ive had now with 6 women agents here in Okieland
> 
> 
> Im wanting 7 acres up. I can hit the high notes hoping that they might come down, from 70 down to 50.
> ...


Then get a man to be the buyer's agent since you think women can't do the job. I am sure either sex will be tearing the hair on their heads out by the roots trying to figure what you want. Bill that whole thing about 5 of the acres must be free from rocks and trees is enough to make any agent run. You think they are going to look for rocks for you?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I was thinking along the same lines. Bill, you seem to relate a WHOLE lot better with men, so I'd start THERE.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill - you need to get a letter from your bank stating that you are preapproved for a loan. Realtors are more likely to put in the time to help you find a house if they know that you are a legitimate buyer. Some of us are concerned about your lack of a down payment. You need to know ahead of time if the bank will approve you or not. Usually the bank will run a credit check and have you fill out a listing of all your assets. That is part of how they determine if they will make a loan. I'm thinking that maybe this is the first time you have tried to obtain a conventional mortgage and perhaps you are unaware of how it works. Realtors only get paid if they sell a house, so it is only reasonable that you show them you can get a loan before they invest the time in finding you one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have had a prequal letter now sent to 2 different realitors. Ive been pre qualed by the parent back for 6 mos. The satalite bank I have to use to do business in the area I want has had it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Now I didnt ask her to be a buyers agent. Never heard of the term what EXACTLY does the term imply>
> All that was mentioned to me was that I needed to quit dealing with the sellers agent, and get my own agent.


Your post on 1/19 had two replies which suggested "buyers agent". As did your post on 1/22......so yes... Unless you aren't reading the replies, you have heard of it.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@FBB ~ why not bypass any real estate agents in entirety? Here's an idea: Find a spread of cities or municipalities in the area where you wish to buy. Look online to see if they have a local paper and look in their online classifieds.

Better yet, make a sport of it. Drive to an area that looks nice, pick up a physical copy of the local paper, and start calling some of the folks and get out there to see the property so you can judge firsthand whether you like it or not.

Apart from that, there's Zillow, Landwatch, and most every Realty Company nowadays has online listings. I think it'll take some leg work on your part to make Shangri-la a reality tho...


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mick I dont know what youd do for me way up in Kans. BUT I can believe that a man from the great state of KANSAS could do more for me than the experiences ive had now with 6 women agents here in Okieland
> 
> 
> Im wanting 7 acres up. I can hit the high notes hoping that they might come down, from 70 down to 50.
> ...


Its called a refrence.

I know an honest guy here that makes small farms/country homes, his specialty. He is an honest man, that is good at what he does. People in the same business rub elbows, he might know somebody.

An offer for help. Hey though, i bet your method works better.

Distinct impression , you would eather complain.

A


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lesley, You say that you read 2 posts where someone, as you say SUGGESTED getting a Buyers agent. Could we say that what a posting might have suggested to you, might have not been noticed in the same vein by me

U women are always SUGGESTING to guys that you might be interested with, that you are indeed interested in learning more about them.. I think weve seen many suggestions from guys that those suggestions were not picked up


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mick, First you make an offer to help, Then you say id rather whime and complain.

I was just trying to keep a few of my friends appraised of ongoing things in the REAL estate world as to my finding a place. Sometimes, yes, I was venting. Felt better for it.
U said you knew an honest guy, then didnt tell me who he was.
I dont think honesty is a problem. The reason I lost the other placer is cause of the banker at the branch bank I had to deal with to get the restoration loan. She dropped the ball, not the REA. All the others, as has already been sad, likely threw up their hands at trying to find what im wanting.
KINDA FUNNY. Most people would want a house just to their likeing, Facing a particular direction, So far from the road, Particular siding, particular shape and location of the rooms, Particular about the amenities, ect. 
I DONT CARE A HOOT ABOUT WHAT THE HOUSE LOOKS LIKE, Other than it please the banker.
Yet, Im picked on as being too particular about what im wanting. Go figger.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm wondering what life would be like,,,,,for the person who sold a property to FBB,,,,,,

Imagine All the emails,,,etc.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> Lesley, You say that you read 2 posts where someone, as you say SUGGESTED getting a Buyers agent. Could we say that what a posting might have suggested to you, might have not been noticed in the same vein by me
> 
> U women are always SUGGESTING to guys that you might be interested with, that you are indeed interested in learning more about them.. I think weve seen many suggestions from guys that those suggestions were not picked up


All I have left to say to you Bill.. Is bless your heart.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would be particular also FBB but the kind of stuff you want , slopes allowable , kinds of grass, fields without rocks, is the kind of stuff you will have to do the legwork on as most people are not attuned to that . I agree with poster above who suggests you do your own research and then contact your agent when you need more specific info.

I think you will be very happy when you finally find what you want .


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I think it is like women with Bill. He will find something to complain about that is just not right. People put up their own road blocks in life. 

You can spend your life looking for what is perfect and never notice the house,land or also the person that maybe doesn't shine as bright as the diamond next to it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

The price point he can work with and the requirements he has are going to take a ton of legwork in the area he is interested in raw hunting land is expensive tillable is almost non existent.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

well, If you got nothing going on but the searching, Might as well make it worth while,

AND like Vickie said. When I find what I want, Ill end up quite contented, whether its place or person.

OI found just what I wanted, and lost it. I imagine I can do it again


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> well, If you got nothing going on but the searching, Might as well make it worth while,
> 
> AND like Vickie said. When I find what I want, Ill end up quite contented, whether its place or person.
> 
> OI found just what I wanted, and lost it. I imagine I can do it again


Yep and the looking can be alot of fun too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U right CR. Whether its at places, or WHATEVER LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

When you are hiring a person to do a job, it is best to be clear in what you want and give them a deadline. Never give too long of a deadline because if you tell them two weeks...they will wait until day 13 to do anything. I know. I do it all the time...so do most people. It's called prioritizing and if you don't make yourself a priority..you will be disappointed.

Something I have noticed that people are not used to...back in the days (pre 2008) before it got more ruthless, is people walking away. They got used to the idea you could string people along if you could not keep up with the workload or if you had to cover your tracks because you failed to keep a meeting or meet a deadline.

This no longer works for those people, they are finding out.

Never give an idle threat. Say...this is what I need, give me a list in 48 hours. I will call you at 10 a.m. on whatever day. You call them...they don't have it...give them until the end of the day. After that...move on....

You have told them what you need and when you would like to get together on it...they have the option of saying a different day would be better for them based on their workload. If they agree and then cop out ...they had the opportunity to be honest and say they can't deliver at the time you contracted them to deliver. If not...too bad, so sad. Move on.

It really is that easy. People always overload themselves especially in things like real estate. They try to promise the moon and keep ----ing around. 

If you approach finding a buyer's agent in this way...it will not take long to either get results or find that one go-getter that is on top of everything, wants to make money, wants to save you money and make you happy and move on to the next one.

That simple.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FBB, this property is still for sale. http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7699-S-Hwy-28-Highway_Chelsea_OK_74016_M71621-98873

You MIGHT put in a much lower bid: perhaps $58,000????? 

If they are interested in giving on the price, then they might give you a counter offer.

Then the dickering can begin?

It is listed under the search engines as in Chelsea, but as it is not in city limits it might be too far away.

Terri


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Afternoon,
That property appears to be south or down the map from where the pin is. Follow the road down until you see what looks to be a divided road on the left. the property and house matching it with the pool is down a little more on the other side of the road
Steve


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Terri said:


> FBB, this property is still for sale. http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7699-S-Hwy-28-Highway_Chelsea_OK_74016_M71621-98873
> 
> 
> Terri Isn't this a mobile with an add on?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

starjj said:


> Terri said:
> 
> 
> > FBB, this property is still for sale. http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7699-S-Hwy-28-Highway_Chelsea_OK_74016_M71621-98873
> ...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Me and my boy was there 6 mos ago. IF you look at the pics showing the fround, ALLA them is took along the driveway. Thats cause, as they themselves say, Beautiful treed area in back of house. Its almost all trees E of the house.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks tho for keeping me in your thoughts, and still looking tho. Thanks Terri


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Bill would like to have a grasp of what he wants, But just cant figure out with alla the women in here , who with LOL.


.............Jest remember Bill , they's only (2) kinds of boobs......Big ole Goodins and.........Good ole Biggins ......! This applies too RE agents as well . , fordy:happy:


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bill this one is pretty rough and priced way high but you might could low ball, you have to look at the last pictures to see clear land and can't really tell how much is open:

http://oklahoma.hometownlocator.com/land/land-details,inv_id,1143200.cfm


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Goodun Fordy, u boob LOL.

CR That LOOKS ? great. Wonder how bad the floor s are. But its locolized. BUT, Do you think the owners gonna want to lose 23G on the deal. I doubt it.

Ill call R tho and tell her.. Is it in foreclosure? That would help.

I couldf sell that grader for junk enough to fix the floor, lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Calloed the agent. She said that the first 2 numbers indicate how long a listing has been on. Ie, this one since 2011. She saaid that the floor isa alwaysa wer cause there is a small creek by the house, and when it floods it comes up under the house. Maybe thats why the grader is there.

She said that it belonged to an old couple who were too old to live alone, and now the kids are trying to sell it.

IF its been on fileTHAT long, AND If the floors ARE shot, It MIGHT get down to 65Gs. BUT, Id have to fix the floors outa my pocket.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The creek under the house would worry me: there would be a LOT of grading to be done to make it safe!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was thinking of getting one of those Gradalls, It has 4 big wheels and a cab, and a telescoping boom with a bucket on the end to cut out the origional, OR a new channel. It could take the dirt it cut out and place it at the edge of the channel between the house and creek as a berm.

Also thought about taking out the wood floors, and replacing them with concrete. Wondered about sealing the sides of the house say 2ft up from ground. BUT THEN, it would seep from under the ground.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think the 10 acres is worth 65K. Looks like there's mold in a wall or two maybe.

Depending on the lay of the land, the creek MAY be able to be rerouted to not cause further damage to the house. It appears the land has a decent slope to it, so that may be possible. Can't really tell without a better look. Thing to remember, to reroute the creek, need to keep it gentle and gradual...nature doesn't like sharp turns! Go out, take a look and look for sign of where it floods and the route it takes. Then, if you feel good about it, offer 48.5 to 49.5 K.

Mon


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill if this isnt a red flag to you, I dont know what is.
You cant easily divert a creek.



> *No FHA, VA, or RD contracts will be accepted. Buyer could get a construction loan and repair the house and then refinance on an FHA, VA or RD loan.* Property will be surveyed by the seller. Some additional land could be available. *House floors are rotted out.* House could be sold to a home mover and then a new house or manufactured home could be put in its place.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

If its the kids I would shoot 'em a price of 50g and see where it goes. 

The house doesn't look at all new to me so flooding cant be a huge issue.
Countouring land isn't all that hard or costly, so rerouting low spots are doable.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Shygal said:


> Bill if this isnt a red flag to you, I dont know what is.
> You cant easily divert a creek.


you may not be able to in New York but on Oklahoma anything is possible...lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah I saw that too. Thats why I called the agent to get her pinion.

Think I noticed was, IF that house is shot, WHY Would you want to move it and put another one in its place?

I think mold ios a NO NO. Dutchie, where is you for your openion on that???????????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND generally ALLOWED


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Your just going to have to go look at the place to get any sort of idea, I just saw it and it looked pretty good for your purposes.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Theres a damed up pond kinda close to the house. I wonder IF this pond is backing up and getting into the house. Solution may be as simple as breaking out the dam


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill if the solution is that simple, or rerouting the creek is that simple, dont you think they would have done it already?
IF the floors are rotted, then the foundation isnt any good


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Think I noticed was, IF that house is shot, WHY Would you want to move it and put another one in its place?


I don't know why a person would want to do that either, but if you ask my daughter, SHE could tell you 

Her house was built...the first rooms...in about 1844. Over a spring...the spring is UNDER her kitchen floor. Many rooms were added over the years, and when they bought it around 10 years ago, it was now three stories with an earth-sheltered kitchen and maybe 3-4 "extra" rooms down on that first floor. The second floor is at ground level (on almost three sides).

Her basement/kitchen floor (cement) is cracking and tilting, they have an ongoing constsant problem with mold and mildew. She didn't find out about the location of the spring until a few years ago, when talking to a 98 year old neighbor who was a relative of the original owner.

DD has a larger property a mile or so down the road, just about set up to build a house on. She mentioned buying a trailer and putting it there and moving....then she thought about it.

Decided that no, if she bought a trailer to live in, she'd just demolish the house she's in...and put a trailer in the same spot! And when I asked her WHY....

She likes the view and the way the "spot" is positioned on the property :smack

So, there's a "why" for ya!

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think the mold itself is a major problem, what causes it is, and it is troublesome to correct/treat inside. But not impossible. 

If you'll look at the ceilings, you'll see that one has been replaced with what looks like acoustic (or whatever) tile. Often done when a roof leak has not been repaired in a timely manner.

The outside walls look good...from what I can see. As mentioned, check the foundation!

Take a GOOD look at the Topo maps for the property, find out what's under the first few foot (or inches!) of dirt before doing anything. One thing for sure, water has its way and WILL move downhill. You just have to make sure that you and the water are of the same mind as to where it should go 

Mon


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Go to the aerial photo of the place, and look at dike in southwest corner is that the creek they are talking about? I think that may be the overflow from the springfed pond if it is it's very fixable.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thing gets me, is that the house sets up 5ft or so from where they were standing near the creek when they took the pic. So appairantly the house was built before the dam.

Ive heard that once a house gets soaked under the floors, it takes forever to dry the floor out, IF it does ever get dry.
I bet the waqter got up and came in under the floors, then receeded. Maybe this happened several times with the water not lasting long under the house. Okla hard rains are a thing of the appairant past, But when we had them the creeks would rise, and then recede the next day.
They may not have thought about the water being under the house, it being a brick house, and allowed this to happen several years before the floors told them there was a problem.
I liker the idea of a poured floor. I have a BIG portable mixer. Dont know IF it would be much cheaper to have the crete brougfht out, or to make several trips to bring out sand and gravel and crete bags. Looks like water wouldnt be a problem.

Agent called me and said she had tried to get hold of their agent with no success yet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

CR, are you assuming the spring fed dam is above the house? Whatever direction that is?

I would think the pond below the house and bldgs would flood the bldgings and then the house. They surely wouldnt build a farmstead on a place where the whole shebang gets flooded.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

If the top of the aerial is north then the pond is north, by the photo i cant tell whether it is above the house or not the only creek bed I can see comes off the southeast corner of the pond.

http://www.landsofamerica.com/shared/includes/land-for-sale-location.cfm?inv_id=1143200


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I looked again. Theres a creek bed running from the pond above the housedownwarde? towards the back of the barn and sheds, That could be enlarged sanfd lerngthened to take the water down to the other pond below and back of the bldgs. Looks like they wanted a pond to sail a boat in. It might be deep. looks a bit bigger than the size of the house, so its not all that large. Cant tell how much drainage it gets. Theres alot of trees in back of the house. Guess thats why they had a fire place. Wonder if that smoke on the stones above the mantle permanently marked them


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive got an old roll of concrete reenforcing wire. BUT I could get old cattle panels out at the sale rather cheap to lay in the concrete to reenforce it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Thats what it looked like to me as well I am guessing that is the spring fed pond. I really don't see a big problem rerouting and really wonder if something didn't happen to the dike to change its course at some point this is not a new house by any stretch. 

The smoke stain will clean off.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

No, its not new, But I doubt if its more than 30yrs old. The people who lived there had got old and had to go to retirement home. I imagine they built it when they were around my age. Thats just a guess tho. I bet they came into some money and built the house AND the tin big barn. Maybe the ponds too.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That pond behind the house is on the side of a hill...crest of the hill is further north, across the road (that's on the north). If you look at the Topo map, you'll see that the brown lines (contours) are pretty close together north of the pond. The crest of the hill, and the close contour lines lead me to believe this is may be a small spring, but is also runoff/watershead type pond.

Again, looking at the topo map, see the u-shaped areas right above, and below the house? THAT is the natural waterway.

I have a map program on my iPad and looking at that (color satellite image) it appears from the vegetation that the pond USED to be fairly square....it may have silted in. This would be on the eastern and south-eastern sides. 

CR- I see the "run" you're talking about on the southwest side of the pond.

The pond looks to be about 150 foot behind the house.

Thinking maybe you could clean out the pond, restore to former size and no problems.

Mon...that's all folks!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Okay now the topo portion of the map works I can see what your talking about Mammy. 
Depending on just how bad the floors and any mold issues i just dont see any huge issues here.

Old as the house is I am guessing the flooding has to be a fairly recent occurrence.

As far as you pouring a floor Bill your going to have to do a continuous pour I would think thats if that is even an option.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Just thinking...calling the area behing the house a "hill" may be the wrong word choice...call it elevation, because it IS higher than the house.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dosent mattertr. R just called. Place has a contract for sale on it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, ANY of the places that you're interested in and back off because sale is pending/has a contract...stuff happens and contracts are refused. Keep checking back to see if the deal has fallen through.

Mon


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bummer, but like mammy said keep on asking about it. In the meantime keep on looking.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whaddia u think the chances are, that my agent wants to keep on a back burner till something shows up that is hers only and she dosent have to share commission costs with? I think ill go look at it Fri and get the agents ph# off the sign and call her /him myself.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't quote me but I think that may be illegal, at the very least unethical and get censured.

And Bill if you don't like or don't trust your realtor get a new one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

This is a new one.

Just throwing that out to see what came back.

Anymore I dont trust anybody.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

And then there's that old "bird in the hand" saying. Why would they throw your potential $$$ away for a measly 2% gain that MIGHT happen...SOME time in the future...maybe.

You know that being paranoid is a sign of dementia, right?

Mon


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> And then there's that old "bird in the hand" saying. Why would they throw your potential $$$ away for a measly 2% gain that MIGHT happen...SOME time in the future...maybe.
> 
> You know that being paranoid is a sign of dementia, right?
> 
> Mon


Just because you are paranoid does not me they are not out to get you.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> This is a new one.
> 
> Just throwing that out to see what came back.
> 
> Anymore I dont trust anybody.


Bill dont know if you saw this list of agents in the area but a few of them are men maybe a few phone calls are in order to see if someone fits your needs.

http://www.zillow.com/directory/OK/real-estate-agents-buyers-agent/


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Bill WHY don't you work with a man? You never seem to trust the women. Is it because you figure you can get the upper hand with a woman or maybe you just figure you can smooth talk her? Well I can bet that that will NOT happen.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Appairantly, the people REAs are H&W team. I called them yesterday, and I got a mans recording. Ill try calling them today.

AS to men being all that honest. I still remember after 30+ yrs ole Neal Shelton of Shelton Realitors in W Plaines Mo. Putting the screws to me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ansd Mammy, as for distrust being a sign of dementia, Ive told you all that My grandmom and all her girls including mom died of the big A


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Y'all just jealous cause Bill is spending time with them women instead of y'all. And talking to them on the phone. and all that stuff. What you women should do is just come right out and say "Bill, we think you're hot! you can call us collect any time of day or night" See how easy it would be?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Excuse me?! I have my OWN Realtor! 

Mon


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

That's nothing. I have my own reality.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whatsa real T


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Called MIKE, the agent. Said it had went under contract last week. People said they would tear the house down and rebuild.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

IF they can get a loan to do that.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

zong said:


> That's nothing. I have my own reality.


Well, DUH! That's obvious! It seems to fit you well, though.

Mon


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Mike could be a woman sounding like a male or he could really be a he. You just never know nowadays just ask that football player with the dead fiance that wasn't really dead and wasn't really a female as it turns out. Of course that can happen when you trust the internet.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

could be. Cant trust the net.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I was thinkin in reading that thread about tiny houses. I know you can't buy bare land but maybe if you could get some with a truly junk house and pull one of thos little buildings on it (look at the pics up there there are a couple that are really pretty sharp) anyway maybe that would expand your search parameters a bit.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1 They wouldnt let me do it, I doubt. If I could do that, I guess I could pull the bldgs that make up where im currently living for a grand each, and live in them again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL, wrong thread.


----------

